#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  An Affirmation Spell for anything

## angeress

Affirmations are a wonderful way to get yourself in a right Occult state of mind, and you can use affirmations for basically anything.
I will tell you what to do now:
For 20xs (which is desired number of times, it can be 9xs if it is a longer affirmation, and the beauty of it, is the fact you can record this on a cassette and play it back to yourself) :Smile: 
Always remember to say YOU, instead of I, because the sub-concious is talking to you, and you can say as an example:
You are success, prosperous, full of love and luck and each day life will get better and better' , say this to yourself preferably before noding off to sleep and for god sake do not tell all and sundry because this is Occult work.
I hope these affirmations are of use, and you can personalise them, even to be a better player of sport, to be lucky with lotto and so on. :Smile:

----------


## angeress

You will notice certain benefits after a period of 10 days, but ideally this affirmation ritual should be taking place for at least a month.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Thank you for pointing out that one should say "You" instead of "I". I think "We" would also be effective. It's a great exercise to refer to yourself different ways during a day at a time. Spend a day calling yourself , I, then , Us, We, You, This One, Your name, It.

----------


## angeress

Very glad you agree with me Gazeeboh, but one thing I definately will not call myself is 'IT'. Too disrespectful.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It is brain programming, it can not be called magick. Still if it makes you feel better about yourself, it can't hurt. Gaz is right, it is good to change it around.

----------


## angeress

Look MrK, brain programming is essential to occult work.

----------


## angeress

For a beginner, brain programming is essential and it is vital for the success rate of any spell OK. Lots of spells work because the practioner believes in it.

----------


## angeress

If you feel so strongly about it, why not make a thread about it.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> No it is not. Only valid in certain forms of magic where you only believe the spirits to be a part of your own sub conscious.


Absolutely

----------


## angeress

When I first started doing occult works, I started on affirmations because using certain brain exercises is vital for Occult work.
Many people have had their lives changed for the better by power of thought OK, and I am aware of other spells as well MrK.

----------


## angeress

The results feel like magick to me, and that is all that matters MrK.

----------


## maia

Great.
I will begin this today and use it for 10 days and report the result. Also will use "you"instead of "i" when stating affirmations. Thanks TS for the information & insight.

----------

